# Princeton, WV female, black/tan, Nikki



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

We got in another one! Her name is Nikki, unspayed, but utd on everything, hw negative. She is not good with cats, that is why they are turning her in. (but to be expected being a shepherd n all) She is around 2-3 years old. Good with other dogs, but sometimes tries to be the dominate one. She is kennel trained, but is cage aggressive toward strangers, very good guard dog. Can climb chain link fences. I've attached some pics. Just let me know, because she is getting urgent. Contact [email protected]


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Princeton, WV - female - black and tan - Nikki*

ForHans:

If you will send the photos to my home or work e-mail, I will get them posted to this forum. Neither she nor the male are on the shelter's petfinder page yet so I can't post the links either.

Shannon


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, they show up for me. But I sent them to you. Thanks.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Princeton, WV - female, Nikki - black and tan adult*

Here she is -










Shannon
Mom to rescued GSD Max - December 2010


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Nikki has my Anja's intense look (maybe she spotted a cat!!!) Pretty girl, just needs a home with no small critters....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump for Nikki..


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Another bump for NIkki..


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

back to the top for Nikki...per the shelter, not much interest being shown in her... Hope to get down the first part of next week and get more pics and evaluate her more.... She needs help.


----------

